# What the fuck is with these fucking rules?? Are we suddenly children?



## Angel of Blood

Seriously? Are these rules actually legit? They aren't some massive April Fools joke?

The Grail Vow: You can re-roll all failed to hit rolls for this unit, if before rolling the dice, you hold aloft a grail or goblet and shout 'for the lady' in a heroic voice

EDIT: This has to be GW trolling right? These aren't actually serious?


----------



## Nordicus

Angel of Blood said:


> Seriously? Are these rules actually legit? They aren't some massive April Fools joke?
> 
> The Grail Vow: You can re-roll all failed to hit rolls for this unit, if before rolling the dice, you hold aloft a grail or goblet and shout 'for the lady' in a heroic voice
> 
> What the actual fuck is that? Are they trying to make us look like desperate virgins who have lost any shred of dignity or self-semblance of being a normal functioning human being? Fuck this AOS to death





Nordicus said:


> "BIG NEWS: There is not going to be a big rule book. However, there is already in the worls a set of rules for competetive and tournament play.
> 
> Points dont matter so much, because everything will be based on scenarios. There will be - his words - literally hundreds. You will never need to play the same scenario twice.
> 
> Added to this there are dozens of campaigns in the works, all of which will expand on the rules and warscrolls available.
> 
> *Additionally, the 'silly' special rules already seen in the warscroll releases have been done as a homage to older characters and units. These are not due to continue going forward.*
> 
> So - no BRB, but there will be rules for competition. Oh, and list building is now avcomplished througj working out the sinergy between wars rolls. As you dont have to pay for equiptment anymore, and optimizing is therefore out the window, getting units to work more efficiently is all accomplished through which warscrolls you choose and how they can make the units around them better."


----------



## Angel of Blood

So if I went down to GW today and someone tried to use any of those stupid rules...? I can just ignore them?


----------



## Nordicus

Angel of Blood said:


> So if I went down to GW today and someone tried to use any of those stupid rules...? I can just ignore them?


Pretty sure you can easily say "Lets ignore the stupid rules" and people would say "Aye". The other ruleset isn't out yet, but I see it more as a rule addition to play with your friends - Not against strangers.


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> So if I went down to GW today and someone tried to use any of those stupid rules...? I can just ignore them?


Some of my favorite (most hated) rules:

Vermin Lord / Grey Seer (cant remember which): Roll a 13 on 2d6, you automatically win the game.
Seems impossible right? Nope, Karios Fateweaver allows you to set a roll to any number you want.

Konrad Von Carstien: If you talk to Konrad in the hero phase, reroll to hit. If he talks back to you: Reroll to hit and wound.

Masque of Slaanesh: If you dance you get a reroll, if your opponent dances with you, reroll to hit and wounds.

Bloodwrack Medusa: When fighting in close combat, if your opponent looks you in the eye: +1 / reroll.

Yeah, there is no way im touching Age of Sigmar even if the Dark Gods themselves offered to make me a Daemon Prince no strings attached.

Sticking to 8th and 8.5 edition thank you very much.


----------



## falcoso

What's wrong with a couple of funny rules as such? Like any rules you don't *have* to follow them if you opponent aggrees, and if they insist you do them then simply don't play them. Or don't hold up a grail and don't get your re-rolls.

This game isn't meant to be serious, otherwise people get bogged down finding loop holes in the rules, and if the main problem you have with AoS is that you have to hold a grail up for some re-rolls then you are doing pretty well.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest

Personally, I love what i've seen so far.

Im the kind of player who gives a 'Waaagh' when charging, and trades in-character banter in challenges - this sense of fun appeals to me, rather than the more serious nature of WHFB. I am currently more excited than ever at the idea of battling in the Old World!

I get that a lot (lot lot lot) of people won't like AoS, but its like the RP world; no-ones gonna force you to play this 'edition' - chances are, if you don't like it then your regular gaming buddies aren't the kind to either, and you can just go on playing what you like.


----------



## Angel of Blood

There's not being serious then there's............this. I can't quite cringe enough.


----------



## Asamodai

God forbid anyone has a laugh while playing. 

Warhammer, serious business.


----------



## Xabre

The Kairos/Screaming Bell thing has already become a 'thing' on some other groups.

I've been watching people trying to abuse legit rules... a MASSIVE debate right now is that you can start the game with just Nagash, get outnumbered bonuses, and then use Nagash to summon every undead, because one way to interpret the rules is that he knows every summon spell on every battle scroll.

Oh, and then there's the High Elf Prince on a Griffon that is supposed to be able to attack more than Imrik, because he gets all of his lance attacks, all of his sword attacks, then all of his griffon beak attacks and all of his claw attacks.


On the other hand, I love the High Elf 3-dragon formation, because dragons were why I played Fantasy to start. The 'Haughty' joke rule is good for a laugh or two.

Magic: the Gathering made three entire sets of joke cards.


----------



## Vaz

Asamodai said:


> God forbid anyone has a laugh while playing.
> 
> Warhammer, serious business.


You never had fun until the rules told you to?

Get in the bin with that attitude.


----------



## Lord of the Night

revan4559 said:


> Konrad Von Carstien: If he talks back to you: Reroll to hit and wound.


I personally love this one. Does your opponent have to hear Konrad talk back to you, or can the model simply speak into your mind I wonder... hehe.

I'm with Nord on this, these rules are just for a laugh and shouldn't be taken as gospel or seriously. If you want to use them, do it. If you don't, don't. Nobody is going to make you use these rules.


LotN


----------



## Sethis

This reminds me of:

Did anyone else ever (back when they were about 8 years old and first getting into warhammer) take the models into school, and play random made up games with them? I distinctly remember having some old 1 piece Empire Halberdiers and Guardians with Lasguns, building earthworks in the school field, and then flicking stones at them to knock them off the walls. First person to have all their models flicked off lost.

Essentially, this is what AoS is to me, 20 years later.


----------



## Angel of Blood

As Vaz said. It was fun before, if it wasn't you were playing it wrong.

This is for fucking children.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Really? They destroy the world (but not really) and change the bases, hand you a 4-page rules set, and the silly rules are what you're bitching about?


----------



## Kreuger

Sethis said:


> This reminds me of:
> 
> Did anyone else ever (back when they were about 8 years old and first getting into warhammer) take the models into school, and play random made up games with them? I distinctly remember having some old 1 piece Empire Halberdiers and Guardians with Lasguns, building earthworks in the school field, and then flicking stones at them to knock them off the walls. First person to have all their models flicked off lost.
> 
> Essentially, this is what AoS is to me, 20 years later.


Yes. This exactly. 

I just had the same discussion a few days ago. 

Age of Sigmar had totally changed the purpose of the game. It was a competition. Now it has to be a collaboration between the players otherwise it doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Achaylus72

Have a lovely day. 

-Serp.


----------



## Haskanael

Achaylus72 said:


> Special little snowflake.


or you can just lay off the attitude. why should they be barred from the discussion, just because they don't like it?


----------



## Vaz

Achaylus72 said:


> Whah! Whah! Whah!.


Fixed. 

You know where the door is.


----------



## R_Squared

Guys, it's just a game. There really is no need to get so worked up about it. Ranting and swearing is more childish than the game itself.
Also remember that everything that GW produces is for kids, it's just that adults play it too.


----------



## Haskanael

R_Squared said:


> Guys, it's just a game. There really is no need to get so worked up about it. Ranting and swearing is more childish than the game itself.
> Also remember that everything that GW produces is for kids, it's just that adults play it too.


No, its for miniature collectors. thats a bit broader a target audience then "kids"


----------



## Nordicus




----------



## Asamodai

Ya know what, I started writing out a post but actually, I just don't care.

Rant about joke rules on the internet all you like. As long as it makes you feel better.


----------



## R_Squared

Haskanael said:


> No, its for miniature collectors. thats a bit broader a target audience then "kids"


Ok, I don't want to get into arguments about semantics. But in reality, how many adults, who have never played any GW game, or been involved in anything to do with GW *become* GW miniature collectors?
It does have a broader appeal than just for kids, but only really for adults that are already invested in the franchise.


----------



## falcoso

R_Squared said:


> Ok, I don't want to get into arguments about semantics. But in reality, how many adults, who have never played any GW game, or been involved in anything to do with GW *become* GW miniature collectors?
> It does have a broader appeal than just for kids, but only really for adults that are already invested in the franchise.


Not that its a huge thing but certainly when I was younger as far as I was aware GW said Warhammer was aimed at 13+ so mainly teenagers and older. But your right I certainly don't know many people that picked it up cold after the age of 18

I really don't understand what is achieved by raging about rules that you don't have to use. 'Oh no its not competitive at all'. I'm sorry but GW stopped producing competitive games as soon as 6th ed 40k hit if not earlier. Not a single person will force you to use those rules, why not try actually playing the game first? As I said if its the funny rules that are the problem then you are doing better than most. 

I would expect people to be raging about the lack of points or balancing mechanic as that will have a non-superficial effect on the game. Having to discuss your list and balance your armies beforehand is a pain and wastes time, and pick up games are all but gone. But you don't want to talk to your minitaures to get a bonus? Fine its simple - DON'T!!


----------



## Serpion5

What's the problem? If you're dedicated enough to talk to your models or dance to gain extra rules, you deserve them. 

Let's instigate house rules; Form an emotional bond with your models and you can cut yourself with a hobby knife in lieu of them taking wounds. :grin:


----------



## neferhet

Serpion5 said:


> Let's instigate house rules; Form an emotional bond with your models and you can cut yourself with a hobby knife in lieu of them taking wounds.


Slaanesh would be pleased.
But that would lead to others rules "You can add D6 wouonds to the enemy unit if you stab the opponent with a hobby knife". That would be a very Khornesque rule.
or even a Nurgle one : "For every scab you peel off from your body, you may reroll a dice. For every zit you squeeze off your body, you may add +1 to any roll"
And a tzeentch one... "If you successfully deceived your opponent letting them think that the game was another day/another place, you automatically win the game, since no one can contest your victory."


----------



## Haskanael

R_Squared said:


> Ok, I don't want to get into arguments about semantics. But in reality, how many adults, who have never played any GW game, or been involved in anything to do with GW *become* GW miniature collectors?
> It does have a broader appeal than just for kids, but only really for adults that are already invested in the franchise.


unless either of us actually have statistics. it would be pointless for both of us to argue the point.
its a matter of opinion that only adults that are already invested in the franchise to get into it propper.

I have experienced quite a lot of adults and young adults getting invested into the hobby and the franchise from 18 year old and onward. and at most having glanced at GW products at some point of their lives.

I actually do not think I have ever seen anyone younger then 17/18 in a GW store or an independent retailer. might just be coincidence or local demographics tho. I usualy play in a big college and university student city.


----------



## Creon

Ignore the silly rules, or continue to play last edition, no one is stopping that. Or Oldhammer, or Kings of War. Or wait for the extra rules sets that aren't silly, that they say they're producing. And the names changing are so they can be copy writable.


----------



## Vaz

Making them copy write protected makes sense until you realise that what they're being changed to no-one wants to copywrite. Plus, the names are hardly copywritable, they're becoming Different because different because.


----------



## turel2

Angel of Blood said:


> So if I went down to GW today and someone tried to use any of those stupid rules...? I can just ignore them?


You can legally punch them :grin:


----------



## R_Squared

I've just had a look through the Kings of War rules HERE, and they seem very straightforward whilst maintaining core strategic elements that look fun.
Are any of you playing this instead?


----------



## Nordicus

R_Squared said:


> I've just had a look through the Kings of War rules HERE, and they seem very straightforward whilst maintaining core strategic elements that look fun.
> Are any of you playing this instead?


New thread please - No reason to derail a thread about another game system


----------



## Vaz

Technically can't talk about Warhammer Fantasy either then, as this is decidedly not that.


----------



## venomlust




----------



## Nordicus

venomlust said:


>


----------



## Tawa

Depending upon it's popularity/success etc we may open up a separate AoS section. No plans so far as to if it will be a standalone section or a WFB sub-forum


----------



## Vaz

venomlust said:


>


Says the dude crying "don't touch 40K" everywhere XD.

Get in the bin haha.


----------



## MidnightSun

Am I the only one that hates the silly rules because this hobby has a bad enough reputation, _especially_ hobby stores, without having people act like they're insane in public? If I went into a shop and was looking at a product and there's a load of people in there talking to the products or dancing or gazing at each other trying to get eye contact with someone who's actively trying to avoid it, I'd run a fucking mile in the other direction.


----------



## elmir

venomlust said:


>


Haha, that one was rep worthy... You got a cookie!

As for the silly rules, I'm getting more convinced that they will be out soon. Mainly because the new stuff (the warscrolls we just got) are just there to help people along with their old collections. Quite a few models will be phased out. 

I'm beginning to think it was GW's most brilliant move ever to just "bully" away the neckbeards who took it all too seriously and only play everything hypercompetitively. :grin:


----------



## venomlust

It was the perfect time to use that meme! I regret nothing!

Don't touch my 40k! 

See you in the bin.

- Venom


----------



## Tawa

venomlust said:


> See you in the bin.


:laugh:


----------



## falcoso

To get back on topic.....



MidnightSun said:


> Am I the only one that hates the silly rules because this hobby has a bad enough reputation, _especially_ hobby stores, without having people act like they're insane in public? If I went into a shop and was looking at a product and there's a load of people in there talking to the products or dancing or gazing at each other trying to get eye contact with someone who's actively trying to avoid it, I'd run a fucking mile in the other direction.


Actually yeah you have a point, though, certainly in our local store at least, the reaction from all the pick up gamers that regularly game in store was 'ERMAGHERD THE SYSTERM IS DERMB WHY NO 9 TH ERD'


----------



## SonofVulkan

falcoso said:


> 'ERMAGHERD THE SYSTERM IS DERMB WHY NO 9 TH ERD'


This seemed to be the reaction with the regulars at my local GW. Instead of playing AOS they were stubbornly playing the old rules. To be honest, it did look a bit sad seeing them pushing around giant blocks of unpainted models around. A lower model count would do them good.

On a side note it was these same stubborn buggers that pre-ordered all the shops stock of White Dwarf, so I was unable to get the free model when I popped in. Little gits.


----------



## Tha Tall One

I do not like the persistent lack of ships in this game.


----------



## elmir

SonofVulkan said:


> This seemed to be the reaction with the regulars at my local GW. Instead of playing AOS they were stubbornly playing the old rules. To be honest, it did look a bit sad seeing them pushing around giant blocks of unpainted models around. A lower model count would do them good.
> 
> On a side note it was these same stubborn buggers that pre-ordered all the shops stock of White Dwarf, so I was unable to get the free model when I popped in. Little gits.


Watch at least one of them play sigmarites soon too, most likely. :laugh:


----------

